# Cruze Eco car accident : (



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

Some pics from by buddy's car soo sad but he is ok


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow man he got hit HARD. Glad he's ok just comes to show you how safe these cars really are. Unfortunate for the car but it can be replaced, lives can't!!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Holy cow man! Glad you are alright! Sorry that happened to your buddy's car! 

Edit: Can't read..lol


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

That is one horrible wreck, glad the driver was ok. There is no doubt it is written off, such a shame looked like a well cared for car.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

It's amazing the gas tank didn't rupture.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

He still had the dealer logo plate? I'm guessing he hadn't had the car for very long. That really stinks. 

It's very comforting to see the way the car responded to such a direct, hard impact from the rear. Judging from the damage, it appears that even the rear seat passengers would have done better than you would expect. 

Hope your buddy is really OK. Sucks about the car, but it can be replaced


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow. Turned it into a Cruze hatchback. Glad to hear your buddy's ok.

Notice the rear doors still look like they can be opened.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks like optimus prime rear ended that thing. The safety on these cars are remarkable


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mick said:


> Wow. Turned it into a Cruze hatchback. Glad to hear your buddy's ok.
> 
> Notice the rear doors still look like they can be opened.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


There is a red one on youtube with similar damage in the rear but drivable. The back doors opened on it as well.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

How did this happen? Looks like it divided by zero. Good thing your Friend is ok. Will he get another Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tell him to get another Cruze. It protected him extremely well.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i am glad that he is okay, that was a hard hit, if i cna ask, what happen?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If anyone was skeptical with the less welds or whatever they did to make us lighter than the rest should be put to rest from these pics. I will say that. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That was one heck of a hit! Glad to hear he's okay! Forget about the car, I'm glad you're not missing a friend!


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Holy crap! I'm glad he's okay! Was he in CH when it happened? Thank gosh the car is replaceable... like everyone else asked, is he going to get another Cruze?


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Glad the driver is doing good... I was in a similar accident my neck was hurting for weeks. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Holy Schnikees! Glad your friend is ok. Man did that car take one heck of a hit! On another note I really do feel much safer after seeing those pictures!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KBRacing96 (Jun 10, 2013)

2013LT said:


> It's amazing the gas tank didn't rupture.


The gas tank on these is in the middle under the back seat.

Man, he must have been going REALLY fast in REVERSE to hit something that hard!  lol, Just kidding, I'm glad he is ok!


----------



## Xstaytruex (Aug 9, 2013)

Glad your buddy is alright, he's probably pretty sore after an impact like that! These pictures are pretty scary but it's awesome knowing the rear passenger compartment looks to be fine


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow. That was a **** of a hit. Glad to hear he is ok.


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

Not sure what kind of car he want to get but for right now he wants quick and cheap from and to work.


----------

